# Weave Pole Question



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I am pretty sure I know the answer to this but I will ask anyway. In our class they have set up the channel weave poles, and also the V shaped ones. I have used the channel poles in class because that is what I made myself for home. Right now Eris is just going through the channel. They are not all the way closed- but getting closer. I just started reading Susan Garrett's Shaping Success book and it has a very nice explanation of the 2x2 weaves. Is it best to stick with one method and not confuse my dog? I can't decide if I want to stick with the channel method or not. =p I am sure either way will work and the end result will be the same but I was curious what everyone thought.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I used channel weaves and my dog is now fast and consistent. I am not familiar with the other method, but would think it would be confusing to change mid-stream.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I used multiple methods with my dog when initially training the weaves. I would use channels I had at home and weave-a-matics at class. It didn't seem to confuse her, but she never really 'got' entries. 

This was before 2x2 was reamped and put on dvd. When the dvd came out, I went back and retrained her using the updated method and her entries are *much* better now, although I do still need to work on proofing in trial situations.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I do NOT like the weave-a-matics. For my dogs, it was easy when the 'v's were down, but as they were raised, my dogs then didn't naturally keep tearing thru and weaving..... instead they either started jumping OVER each 'v' .... or I had to slow them way down so they would weave.

Since I don't want the jumping behavior at the weaves. Or to slow my dogs down. This didn't work for us (though I know others love these poles).

I love the channel method cause they make sense to me, and my dogs also seem to 'get it' and gradually weave as I gradually narrow the chute. So the progression seems more natural and they can keep up the speed the entire time (always always the toy ROLLED out at they exit properly).

I know people who love and rave about the 2 X 2's but you need to follow the method. I have NOT used them so have no actual experience.

Of course, to add to the confusion for me, my current instructor uses NONE of those methods but just first teaches entries only (even for 10 week old puppies) WITH THE CLICKER, then just start moving onto gradually weaving a set of 6 then to 12 always on just a regular upright set of poles. This is good for puppies, slow at the start when they are small and aren't supposed to actually 'weave' anyways. 

Have to say, this way IS working and Glory IS starting to add speed on her own. But, without the chute she quickly pops out when she JUST puts on the speed and doesn't use her puppy body to also keep moving around the next pole. But since I also have a chute set of training weaves at home, I'm just adding that into the mix.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I went back and retrained a border collie with the 2x2 method and I do think it makes for better entrance recognition. My current instructor uses a mix of channels and 2x2s... so once they start moving closer to a straight line with 2x2s she will use channels with some dogs. (some folks will argue that at points in the training of 2x2s they are really just a channel) I dont think it is a huge problem to mix them... but its what works with YOUR dog and your brain. Check out Susan's blog for older blogs and video.. it helps to see it in action and check on utube for videos there have been a ton made. If you decide to go that way, her video is worth it so you have a ready reference. I am starting my young gsd directly on 2x2s and see how it goes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can someone describe this 2x2 method?

As a general question, how do you guys feel about training weaves with a few at a time as opposed to a full set? Maybe I'm wrong but I guess I feel that my dog should *always* see weaves as doing 12 weaves with the correct entry and correct exit.

Right now I'm using channels, because that is what I have at home and that's what my club uses. I started Nikon and put up all 12. Then I went on vacation, so he was just running straight through open channels.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the 2x2 method. I think for a lot of dogs (not all of course), learning with guides or channels teaches them muscle memory of the mechanics of weaving. This is great when you're starting out and for some dogs will even work most of their career.

What I've seen is that it starts to break down (again not all dogs) when you need very independent weave entries and performance (i.e. a gamble line), when you need weird angles to entry, and when you need them to really collect from a fast speed into the weaves. When a dog has trouble with these types of things, it's often because they get the motion of weaving without truly understanding it.

What I like about the 2x2 method is that it makes sure from the very beginning that the dog really truly understands weaving. By starting with that, things like I describe above are not nearly as difficult.

I do think 2x2s can be combined with other methods and I have done that myself. But I still use the theory and basics of the 2x2 method.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

These videos show and explain the 2 X 2 a bit...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My breeder has the DVD so I'm borrowing it. Also I just heard my agility instructors are switching to this method.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I stuck with the Channel weaves and I think she is doing well. We are working on our entries with just 4 poles and going from different angles. I think Eris caught on pretty quickly but we'll see how it goes! I might try the 2x2 with my next dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I might have to do both since at home I have channels, and I don't think great weaves will happen if we can only practice once a week at the club. My other agility dog knew weaves when I got her, so I've been spoiled and used the channels to go back and build more speed with her, but Nikon is the first dog I have to teach the concept start to finish. I usually don't like doing things based on a DVD but I guess I'll give it a try if I don't have to buy it myself! I will need some new weave bases though....


----------

